# Gpu-z 0.2.1



## johngalt (May 3, 2008)

I keep trying to download 0.2.1 but when I run it it says it is version 0.2.0 and that I cannot validate because a newer version is out....


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

3870 @ 850x1200 on XP 32.


----------



## Peakr (May 3, 2008)

Props on a great program. Found another issue besides the aforementioned. Temperature seems to be different than precision tool and expertool. Not sure who is correct, thought I would mention it.


----------



## Nicksterr (May 4, 2008)

yeah, the titlebar says 0.2.0 and of course the temperature sensing hasn't been fixed, it's reporting a different temperature.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2008)

redownload from the 0.2.0 link it will give you the 0.2.1 version now.

the core temperature is reported by a different sensor. a future version will have the internal gpu sensor listed too


----------



## Nicksterr (May 4, 2008)

for comparison, although you probably already know W1zzard...

The first temp ATI Tool is reporting is synonymous with the gpu temp that my other progs are reporting. Also, the PCB temp in GPUZ and the "temp chip" temp in ATI tool look very similar.


----------



## HTC (May 4, 2008)

In mine, it shows Crossfire as "unknown on Vista64":






I don't have crossfire: only have 1 HD3870.


----------



## lord_dizzy (May 4, 2008)

*That's all?*

This message appears when I'm starting the program.




After I click on OK, the program crashes. Any ideas why?


----------



## mab1376 (May 4, 2008)

no detecting GPU clocks, did in 0.2.0 though.


----------



## Raovac (May 4, 2008)

I still get "unknown on Vista 64" in 0.2.1 as I did in 0.2.0.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2008)

Raovac said:


> I still get "unknown on Vista 64" in 0.2.1 as I did in 0.2.0.



yes thats by design until a fix can be found for the crossfire on vista64 detection


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> no detecting GPU clocks, did in 0.2.0 though.



try a reboot, does it still not work?


----------



## bumbar (May 4, 2008)

BIOS saving still not working on XT1950 GT. When will be fixed? Ironic, BIOS saving works perfect with GF2 MX200!


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2008)

update doesnt work on the 0.2.0 and 0.2.1 stays on the same spot


----------



## dwax (May 4, 2008)

I gwt an error on start up then I get this.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2008)

dwax said:


> I gwt an error on start up then I get this.



contact me via instant messenger please


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

My shows device 0 in the right specs, but device 1 are still showing the 2d clocks in GPU Clock.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (May 4, 2008)

Can't save BIOS


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2008)

if you experience app crashes please try the version attached to this thread. 
it will allow you to submit the crash information for easier debugging.

also i would like to invite everybody else to give this build a quick try. a large number of under-the-hood changes are in it (changed exe compressor for example).


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> if you experience app crashes please try the version attached to this thread.
> it will allow you to submit the crash information for easier debugging.
> 
> also i would like to invite everybody else to give this build a quick try. a large number of under-the-hood changes are in it (changed exe compressor for example).



Here are the 3 pages of GPU-Z:






Still has "Unknown on Vista64" in crossfire but that's a very minor bug.


----------



## dwax (May 5, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> if you experience app crashes please try the version attached to this thread.
> it will allow you to submit the crash information for easier debugging.
> 
> also i would like to invite everybody else to give this build a quick try. a large number of under-the-hood changes are in it (changed exe compressor for example).



I am not allowed the use of IM W1zzard. But used this one and got the same Error. It left an ERRORLOG on my desktop. Here for you.

It also left a Crash DMP file.


----------



## Maleko (May 5, 2008)

Thanks w1zzard for that link btw, got it working all good, except the PCB is reported at 190'C  hehe


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2008)

Hi pals,

I tried the new GPU-Z and it shows me only some Stats !
see images below


thx 

n0tiert


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2008)

n0tiert said:


> Hi pals,
> 
> I tried the new GPU-Z and it shows me only some Stats !
> see images below
> ...



do you have an instant messenger?


----------



## guestuser (May 5, 2008)

same here...

i had much more info with gpu-z 0.1.9 than with the latest 0.2.1....
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpuz021bugs01pe6.jpg

same bug here it seems. simple winxp system. no changes except for the new gpu-z build.

also the sensor tab page is pretty messed up at the sensor readings inside 0.2.1


----------



## Psychoholic (May 5, 2008)

All seems well here, 9800gtx.


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> do you have an instant messenger?



yepp, added to profile !


----------



## guestuser (May 5, 2008)

so when is this bug gonna get fix0red? any 0.2.2 upcoming?


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2008)

Re,

OK here my Stats & Sensors under Load!

see image below

W1zzard made it again ! 


Works now thx, 

n0tiert


----------



## ITman (May 5, 2008)

In the new version the PCB temperature shows 0 degrees





Also, some other sensor readings are missing completely compared to other Nvidia and ATI cards.


----------



## cool_recep (May 5, 2008)

-If there is no internet connetciton "check for new update" hangs.
-GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3 does not have PCIEx 2.0 interface but GPU-Z says so.


----------



## Nicksterr (May 6, 2008)

After a reformat today w/all high priority + .net framework updates installed...using the test version you posted W1zz

wth?

I have you on MSN W1zzard if you want the CRASH.DMP file.


----------



## dwax (May 6, 2008)

Nicksterr said:


> After a reformat today w/all high priority + .net framework updates installed...using the test version you posted W1zz
> 
> wth?



Looks like the same problem I have. hope it gets fixed.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 6, 2008)

.21 seems to report the same stuff .19 does now.  Thanks W1zzard!


----------



## wolf (May 15, 2008)

i have a 7800GTX 256 mb, and it tells me that it has 24 ROPS, which as i understand is not true, it has 24 shader units, 24 texture mapping units, 8 vertex units and 16 rops. so its showing the wrong pixel fill rate.

it also shows the memory bandwidth as double what it should be.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2008)

yes you are absolutely correct .. 7800 gtx has 16 rops


----------



## intelx38 (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if someone could help with an issue I have.  With the new GPUZ 0.2.1 ( or with any previous versions) it's not showing me that I have crossfire enabled...

setup:

1 3870x2
1 3870

setup in trifire mode










TIA for the help!

Cheers


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2008)

There's a problem with detection on Vista 64.  W1zz is working on it.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2008)

it says "unknown" so gpuz doesnt know 

i'm working on this but i still dont fully understand what causes it


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes you are absolutely correct .. 7800 gtx has 16 rops



awesome, should we expect this rectified in the next version? id like to have some accurate data on my 7800GTX for oc purposes. also remember the memory bandwidth reads double.


----------



## intelx38 (May 17, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> it says "unknown" so gpuz doesnt know
> 
> i'm working on this but i still dont fully understand what causes it



Thanks Wizz.


----------



## sapetto (May 17, 2008)

Nicksterr said:


> After a reformat today w/all high priority + .net framework updates installed...using the test version you posted W1zz
> 
> wth?
> 
> I have you on MSN W1zzard if you want the CRASH.DMP file.


I have the same error after a Windows XP reinstall. Previously i havent got that error


----------



## imperialreign (May 20, 2008)

whew!  I was worried at first that I buggared a card somehow during flashing, but seeing as how others have issues with core/MEM clocks not reporting . . . 

running WIN XP here, Crossfire 3870s, I went and flashed both cards back to their stock BIOS - I also have the same issue with GPUZ not reporting core/MEM clocks, but only seems to be with my primary card  

here's the 2 important tabs, one set for each card:



















the unofficial GPU-Z.exe you provided earlier in this thread reports exactly the same, but reports an error when trying to upload images - if you need those screenies, I'll be glad to post them.

I thought perhaps there might have been an issue with running SpeedFan and ATT hardware monitoring, so I exited both of those programs, and no change, either.  Didn't know if this bit of info would be helpful or not.

BTW, ATiTool does report correct clocks on both cards, and ATI Tray Tools reports correct clocks on the primary (I don't know of any means to have it read the secondary GPU).  I haven't tried Riva yet . . .


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 21, 2008)

All seems fine on my Lenovo ThinkPad, with XP 32-bit


----------



## rpiz (May 22, 2008)

I just registered on this forum and would like to 
make my first post by indicating that I downloaded
GPU-Z.0.2.1.exe; then attempted an install.  After a
few moments with the splash screen I receive
an error message, 'could not install driver:access denied' ??
Can someone please help me resolve this issue so that I
can use this program?  I appreciate your help.
rpiz


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 22, 2008)

Are you the admin? Trying to install something on a computer with out administrative rights will give you that message.


----------



## rpiz (May 23, 2008)

A Cheese Danish,
Thanks for the response.  I am the administrator on this system and after installing many
programs, never had this issue in the past?  I wish I knew just where the problem rests so
that I can get to use this program??  Again, I appreciate any additional help.
rpiz


----------



## DrPepper (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks w1zzard for gpuz. I noticed that there is no temperature sensor in gpuz for the 8800GT or at least mine: all temp sensors don't work because by default they are not set to the correct temperature provider which is NVThermalDiode.dll. That's maybe not an issue with everyone and certainly something that isn't urgent but would be nice.


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (May 24, 2008)

Since version 0.2.1 the "Check for updates" window has not been finishing. Sometimes it finishes checking after a long time (few minutes at least), but other times it never finishes. What's wrong with it? It worked quickly in the previous versions, now it's slow as hell...and, before anyone says it, there is nothing wrong with my internet connection.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

check for updates doesnt work at all for me i just disabled it because i check ypu often enough to see when theirs a new version.


----------



## Marioace (May 25, 2008)

i have this issue with GPUz and GeForce 9600GSO







some info is not displayed

its a Palit Sonic 9600GSO
Win Vista x86


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2008)

9600 gso support will be in next release


----------



## rpiz (May 25, 2008)

Wizzard,
I initially entered 'post #45' and to repeat I receive
error, 'Could not install driver: access is denied' upon
attempting an install of GPUz v0.2.1.  I then downloaded
version 0.2.2 but the end result was the same error
message?  Can you please give me some direction as to
how to resolve this issue, and yield a workable program?
I appreciate your response to this post and I look forward to
your comments.  Thanks.
rpiz


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2008)

rpiz: which os are you using? any strange settings? anything modded?


----------



## rpiz (May 26, 2008)

Wizzard,

I am using Windows XP SP2 with no special modifications, etc.
This is peculiar because I have installed a couple hundred programs
over time and never had an issue?  When I am most interested in
a program such as this, it gives me issues?  Wizzard I need some
of your wizardry, and I need you to pull this one out of your hat
and that it be a workable program.  I appreciate all your effort.
Thanks.  Oh! I am using a NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT card.
rpiz

PS: I edited by profile to include all machine specs.


----------



## rpiz (May 28, 2008)

W1zzard,

Does my video card work with this program??  Again, I have listed
my system specs in my profile to help diagnose what might be the
problem.  
Thanks.
rpiz


----------



## intelx38 (Jun 2, 2008)

*update?*

Wiz,

Just wondering if there was any update regarding detection of crossfire in vista 64?

Thanks!


----------

